# Did your Grown GSD look like my Maggie as a Puppy?



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd love to see pictures of everyone's grown GSD who started out looking like Maggie when they were a puppy? 
I know it’s not fool proof but I’m being impatient to see what Maggie might look like in the face when she gets older? How much of the black is she going to be able to keep and how much of the other colors do you think are going to invade areas like her legs and saddle???

You can see it sneaking in on the bridge of her nose and more around the top of the eyes every week. I hate to loose the puppy years but I'm excited about the Adult Maggie to come!

Here’s what Maggie looks like at a couple stages now….
Thanks Guys


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

My guess is that she will have a black saddle and a light face. Cute girl!


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is some pics of Ava from 7 weeks to 6 months.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Patchon she's a mess but we love her!

Great AJT that's exactly what I'm looking for Ava is such a cutie! Love the second to last photo very nice!


----------



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ravyn


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Maggies Dad said:


> Thanks Patchon she's a mess but we love her!
> 
> Great AJT that's exactly what I'm looking for Ava is such a cutie! Love the second to last photo very nice!


Thanks! I had some filters changed on the final picture. I think I am going to submit the original shot in September's monthly photo contest. Ava may be a contender...haha.

Take lots of pics. The first 6 months goes by fast and the changes that happen with your puppy goes by even faster!!


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks jesetta_1980 I can see Maggie all over your photo!

Ava's a contender for sure! I like the last picture too it shows personality and you're right the time flys by and being with them every day it's hard to see the changes sometimes?
Thank god for camera phones!


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I didn't know my dog as a puppy, but I tracked his breeder down and emailed her and she sent me some pictures of him and his littermates. I'm sure these are at less than 8 weeks.


















This is what he looks like at 2.5 years:

























Lots of tan, some black on his face, and lots of tan mixed in along his spine.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

jesetta_1980 said:


> View attachment 20668
> 
> 
> 
> Ravyn


hah! "puppy plop", love it.

Can't say about the future, but here's him @~4,5,6 months, respective. I got him at 4 month, in the first shot is the first week at home.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Maggie's Dad.. I LOVE your signature!!


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

My Ava looked nearly identical to your puppy at 10 weeks, when I got her. The black on her face lightened up a lot, and the tan on her legs is creeping up to her sides and neck now. Here she is at 5 months:










And a side view:


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

This is Koda at various ages. I'll post them in ascending order.

























Koda is 6 months in this picture at 62 lbs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine at 12 weeks


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My Girl's Progression:


























I believe she was lighter than yours, though


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Jag said:


> Maggie's Dad.. I LOVE your signature!!


 
Thanks Jag
You got to admit it fits for their very presence! 
I should put it on a sign for my door? haha...


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys I'm so surprised at the changes everyone’s kids have gone through.
One thing is for sure the Black gets lighter and the ears get bigger!!

Looking at all these beautiful GSD’s I'm sure Maggie's going to grow into one good looking grown-up pup.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Maggies Dad said:


> Thanks guys I'm so surprised at the changes everyone’s kids have gone through.
> One thing is for sure the Black gets lighter and the ears get bigger!!
> 
> Looking at all these beautiful GSD’s I'm sure Maggie's going to grow into one good looking grown-up pup.


Take lots of pictures, because its amazing to watch them as they grow and change


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko at 8 weeks:










Five months:










Adult:


----------

